# L146 Bug Report: OTA Does not record while OTA viewing.



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Geez, to think we paid top dollar for this box to be free beta testers.

Okay. 

Experiment 1
Set an OTA to record for 10 minutes with no offset values.
tune to a Satellite Channel.
Bingo recorded

Experiment 2
Set an OTA to record for 10 minutes with no offset values.
Tune to another OTA channel
Never recorded.
Could not tune to Recording OTA, error meesage about recording channel.
no recording light on box
after elapsed time Timer task still remained, but no record of anything being recorded.
Could view OTA channel after timer expired.

Experiment 3
Same as experiment 2 except left viewing on a Satellite Channel while surfing the OTA's in the guide display as the timer triggered.

It's ashame we have to do all these weird combinations pointed out in the 921 threads just to get what we should be getting in the first place. Thank god DishNetwork's doesn't sale cars. "Now to get reverse, you need to set the axle lock on the right front only, adjust the review mirror so the passenger can see, tune the radio to 98.5 and put the shifter in D2." :nono2:

Crashman


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

My Wife, calls Up DishNetwork and talks to an Advance Tech person and reports this particular problem. They response that they were not aware of this problem and said they will record it as a possible bug and forward this to whoever.

So who is Zooming Who? Is Dish watching this site? Or flat out lying to their customers?

Crashman


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine works the same way. OTA timers won't fire if you watching an OTA channel at the time they are set to go off. However, they seem to work fine if you are viewing a SAT channel.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Crashman, please keep in mind that the Dish people watching this site are not the same people that you talk to when calling. Some of the ATS people do keep an eye out here (I know this because some of them have approached me and told me so), but the primary group if Dish people watching events unfold here are at Eldon, the software developers of the 921.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Crashman, please keep in mind that the Dish people watching this site are not the same people that you talk to when calling. Some of the ATS people do keep an eye out here (I know this because some of them have approached me and told me so), but the primary group if Dish people watching events unfold here are at Eldon, the software developers of the 921.


Thanks, Mark. Glad to here that the software people are aware of this site and are using it.

Although, I am somewhat displeased that DishNetworks, Marketing, Sales, Technical Support and Advanced Technical Support are all on different pages and the right hand has no idea what the left hand is doing. All the groups that are effected by this product should align themselves for a better quality of customer support and to expedite the bug resolution process.

Also, maybe a note to the wise. Not only should we report here, but also to the DishNetwork ATS group to start making them aware of issues that are found here.

Crashman
:soapbox:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Tonight for the first time I tried recording the ABC OTA while watching the NBC OTA and the timer did not fire. It showed up on the timers list of set recordings, but did not fire at the time scheduled. I just deleted the timer event. I now know what people are talking about the OTA timers not working while watching OTA channels. :eek2:


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

lujan said:


> Tonight for the first time I tried recording the ABC OTA while watching the NBC OTA and the timer did not fire.


But you can't do that. There's only one OTA tuner and it can't tune two different OTA channels at the same time.

Remember 921 Rule #6 - You have three tuners and you can only use any two out of three at the same time.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, but there should be a warning box pop up in this case that gives you the option to switch channels so the timer can fire or to ignore the timer and continue watching the current channel. 

That is definitely a BUG that needs to be squashed. Hopefully soom after the NO DVR/NO RECORD on the "problem stations" around the country.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, but there should be a warning box pop up in this case that gives you the option to switch channels so the timer can fire or to ignore the timer and continue watching the current channel.


Yup. I completely agree. .....G


----------



## rrg (Dec 19, 2003)

In my experience the OTA timer won't fire if you're watching OTA, even if the channel you're tuned to is the one that the timer is set to record.

This is consistent with the behavior many have seen, and which I still see even with L146, that an OTA timer will not fire if the channel last tuned (before putting the 921 in standby mode) was an OTA channel. I have to leave the unit tuned to a satellite channel in order to get any OTA timers to work.

Back-to-back OTA timers don't seem to work at all (perhaps because the unit is tuned to an OTA channel at the instant that the second timer would fire).

Ron Gomes


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

guruka said:


> But you can't do that. There's only one OTA tuner and it can't tune two different OTA channels at the same time.
> 
> Remember 921 Rule #6 - You have three tuners and you can only use any two out of three at the same time.
> 
> .....G


Thanks Guruka, I forgot about the fact that they would be using the same tuner.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Back to back OTA timers do work, but ONLY if you adjust the start and end pad times to 0 rather than the default 1 and 3 minutes.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a similar problem that might be related the other night that I'm going to try to reproduce:

I was watching a previously recorded HD program and at 8:00pm, an HD sat program and an HD OTA program were supposed to fire off. The OTA one did not fire.

Is it possible that the unit simply can't process 3 HD signals at the same time (although only 2 tuners actually in use - 1 sat and 1 OTA)?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> at 8:00pm, an HD sat program and an HD OTA program were supposed to fire off. The OTA one did not fire.


I have found that you can not have an OTA and satellite recording set to go off at the same time. I usually set the OTA to go off one minute before the satellite. I do this with the time of day, not the start offset.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Bogney said:


> I have found that you can not have an OTA and satellite recording set to go off at the same time. I usually set the OTA to go off one minute before the satellite. I do this with the time of day, not the start offset.


Interesting. If so, I'd call that a bug as well (has anyone reported that one yet?). I'm going to try that again and see if I observe the same thing.

I'd love to see the list of test cases that Eldon is using for the 921. Either they are severely lacking, or they are aware of all these bugs and just haven't gotten around to fixing them yet. If I came up with a list of test cases, doing this type of thing would certainly be on the list to execute.


----------

